# Josh Howard?



## Kobe4King (Jul 8, 2003)

I've been watching a few games recently and it seems like this guy could really develop..ive noticed hes had some shaky starts but gets better as games go on. What do u guys think? how good can he be?


----------



## godmavs (Jun 19, 2003)

I think Josh Howard can be an all around great player. He is athletic his jump shot is a little shaky but which rookies isnt. He is willing to play hard defense and a great rebounder for his size. I think he makes Finley or Jamison tradable if it would be for the right big man


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>godmavs</b>!
> I think Josh Howard can be an all around great player. He is athletic his jump shot is a little shaky but which rookies isnt. He is willing to play hard defense and a great rebounder for his size. I think he makes Finley or Jamison tradable if it would be for the right big man


I've seen a match and I noticed he can do everything, and has an incredible rebound ability... Maybe he is the best Mavs' rebounder... hje is aggressive.. can take the place of Finley..so I agree... F or jamison could be tradeable.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I keep seeing these take the place of Finely trade. Let me just say this here and now. You trade Finely, forget about getting past the Blazers and the Wolves, and when Dirk gets hurt again, forget about those high scoring games.


Howard is good no question. However just because Finely is in a bit of slump, is no reason to dump him. It frustrates me sometimes, I swear some of you guys just became Maverick fans a year ago. Finely is a leader on this team plain and simple. He was there to carry the scoring load, then he was there to set up nash and dirk and help ease them along into stardom. 



The simple fact remains that he can be a dominate player in this league. He always and I do mean ALWAYS comes up big in the playoffs ESPECIALLY against Portland and Minnesota, in fact he has been the reason the Mavs beat those teams in the playoffs and the regular season the past couple of the years, because he flat out torches them. 


Give him up and the Mavs are in a world of hurt. It's much better to keep him for the length of his contract, have him help Howard to become a better player ( like he did with Nash and Dirk) and then when he is no longer the fierce dunking powerguard, let him go or trade him. 


Finely is to important for the Mavs to let him go. Pound for Pound there is no player in the league that you could trade for him straight up that would make this team better.


----------



## DaMavsMan13 (Jun 15, 2003)

I agree with Knicksbiggestfan, you guys are not seeing how important Finley is to this team. He is one of the oldest on the team, has playoff experience, and is a good team leader.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Looks like Howard will remain in the starting line up even after Finley comes back.

Nelson says hes looking to start

Dirk
Walker
Finley
Howard
Nash

Jamison, Delk, Fortson and possiblr Ely will be a great bench!


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Josh Howard is not going to replace Finley because Finley is
probably our team leader. There will be plenty of games this
year where Finley will take this team on his back and carry us
through to a victory.

With that said Howard simply has to play alot of minutes. He is
too valuable to keep on the bench. He is already one of if not
the best defender on the team. In terms of rebounding he is
simply fantastic.

So where will Howards minutes come from? I would say that
Tony Delk and Travis Best will have to give up some minutes.

Delk is getting nearly 20 minutes and Best is getting 15 per game.

Howard is averaging 18 minutes per game and that needs to be
at least 25 per game. So 7-10 minutes will have to be taken from
Delk and/or Best and given to Howard. The team is better when
he is in there anyway.

There also are always injuries which will make more minutes
available. Unfortunately we will probably see more guys miss
some games throughout the rest of the season.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

True, fin is too valuable to lose.

Howard will develope and will work his way up to the All Star game someday. Im dreaming...and hoping. He's my favorite rook right now.

But who do you guys think, Walton or Howard?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> Josh Howard is not going to replace Finley because Finley is
> probably our team leader. There will be plenty of games this
> year where Finley will take this team on his back and carry us
> ...


best and Delk will give up minutes and since Delk is already an important part of the line up Best becomes tradeable...especially since we want to get Daniels some quality playing time.



and just because a Mav fan says Fin is becoming tradable doesnt mean they dont know the Mavs. Its not like theyre saying bring in Sprewell or somebody.

The only people I would want to see brought in for Jamison and Fin would be 

Jermaine Oneal, that other Oneal guy or Tim Duncan.

If it Jamison OR Fin then

Illgastus

otherwise leave the team alone.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> best and Delk will give up minutes and since Delk is already an important part of the line up Best becomes tradeable...especially since we want to get Daniels some quality playing time.
> ...


and since I know none of those teams would ever trade those guys its just talk.


----------



## MotionMan (Jan 9, 2004)

I am a Wake Forest Fan, So I've had the honor of watching Howard delevop over the last four years. He is one of the most athletic players in school history, and the team enjoyed an NIT Championship and three NCAA trips during his years in the black and gold. He is an outstanding defender and rebounder, and can be a great offensive player at times. In SLAM, most of the staff in their "Rookies most likely to..." segment picked J-Ho as "most likely to unfairly get bench splinters. You guys got a steal at 29.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

A lot of this trading Finley talk sickens me. He's one of the only guys on our team unshy enough to be the respectable leader. He's carried the team a long time before the floppy-hairs got here, and I think he deserves to stay here without a doubt. Sure he's slumping, its a bit annoying, but he'll come around. He's a scorer. Scorers slump sometimes.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

josh howard was the steal of this years draft i think the mavs are a very lucky team to have him


----------



## BrandinKnightFan3 (Jan 21, 2004)

He is the major steal and has shown it because he is starting for an NBA champ. Caliber Team!


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Nice to see Fin gettin' some love. He has had quite a few spectuacular performances this year.


In regards to this thread, I wish the mavs would rest diggler so his ankles heal up and start Josh in his stead. I agree though, I think this kid is the biggest steal of the draft.... so far.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Nice to see Fin gettin' some love. He has had quite a few spectuacular performances this year.
> 
> 
> In regards to this thread, I wish the mavs would rest diggler so his ankles heal up and start Josh in his stead. I agree though, I think this kid is the biggest steal of the draft.... so far.


kinda funny man. you claim to be "theknicksbiggestfan" yet you're all over the mavs forum. could it be because ya team sux and no one talks about them? LOL You're about 5 months late on howard. Mavs fans have known about him since the summer leagues when he was going for 30 plus on some nights.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Do you remember me clowining you when you posted as intellect? Do you want it to keep up?


Maybe you should do a search as to when I first posted here, you're silly little kid, get your facts straight before you talk to me.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Do you remember me clowining you when you posted as intellect? Do you want it to keep up?
> 
> 
> Maybe you should do a search as to when I first posted here, you're silly little kid, get your facts straight before you talk to me.


lol I"m almost 26 years old. [email protected] I"m the same age as beez he's just SLIGHTLY older. The only thing you clown is yourself everytime you post cause everytime you do you come with the incorrect info ASSUMING YOU KNOW ME. hahahhahaha. I laugh at guys like you


----------



## Swishy K (Feb 26, 2003)

Sometimes I wonder if it is any advantage to be selecting somewhere in the middle of the pack in the draft.
It seems that there is this range of picks 1-8 that are rated as impact players. Then there are picks 9-15 or so that fill some teams needs. Then from around 16- 24, teams take chances on tall, skinny foreign players or high schoolers(just kidding, sort of). From 25 on down is where alot of players slip through the cracks for a variety of reasons. 
Josh Howard is a perfect example. 6'7" small forwards/shooting guards abound. Pick the right one and you might be handsomely rewarded. Tony Parker was another player passed by everyone. I still shake my head at where Carlos Boozer ended up. Right before highschool players weren't all the rage, Rashard Lewis was a hairs width away from going undrafted. It was almost as if Seattle felt sorry for him sitting by himself in the green room.
I know hindsight is perfect, but alot of teams that have been picking ahead of the traditional powerhouse teams, other than those top 8 I mentioned, have been getting burned watching players go after them turning out better than the ones they picked.
The draft is so inexact that a team like the Mavs can get, in my opinion, such a complete, allaround player like Josh Howard. Consider yourselves lucky. There are more than a small handful of fans that wish their team had picked Howard ahead of whoever they drafted higher.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Swishy K</b>!
> I know hindsight is perfect, but alot of teams that have been picking ahead of the traditional powerhouse teams, other than those top 8 I mentioned, have been getting burned watching players go after them turning out better than the ones they picked.
> The draft is so inexact that a team like the Mavs can get, in my opinion, such a complete, allaround player like Josh Howard. Consider yourselves lucky. There are more than a small handful of fans that wish their team had picked Howard ahead of whoever they drafted higher.


Tell that to Grizzlie fans who continue to argue with me and
insist that Dahntay Jones is a better player than Josh Howard. They
are clearly in a state of denial but whatever. The fact that Howard
was the only unanimous player of the year in the ACC since David
Thompson in the mid 70's does not seem to matter. The fact that
Howard had better statistics in every category does not matter. 
The fact that Howard was 1st team All-American does not matter.
The fact that Howard was the top vote getter in the ACC for the
All-Defensive team does not matter.

The fact that Howard has been fantastic in his rookie year and
Jones can even get off the bench does not matter.

So I guess not all fans feel that way but it is good to hear that
some of the other teams fans do recognize what a steal Howard
was and what a tremendous pro player he is turning into.


----------



## Swishy K (Feb 26, 2003)

I live in Vancouver and I'm a Sonics fan. It drives me crazy to watch Seattle. They are so athletic and have alot of young, scoring talent, and are exciting to watch(a poor man's version of your team). But most of their players are one trick ponies. To me a Josh Howard is the exact type of player they could use(along with a tough, hungry power forward). 
He may not be outstanding at any one thing, but Howard has a maturity that most rookies don't, and he contributes in a variety of ways that don't show up on the scoreboard. An unsung hero type on a team of high profile stars.
Believe it or not, we get quite a few Mavs games here in the Vancouver area, which is great because of course we all think so highly of our hometown boy, Steve Nash.


----------



## Swishy K (Feb 26, 2003)

Actually that gives me an opening to tell a quick Steve Nash story.
Back when we still had the Grizzlies, they sponsored a youth basketball league so kids whose parents couldn't afford it could play organized basketball in various leagues around British Columbia. When the team was sold, the volunteers who ran the league weren't too worried because the new owner said he signed a contract for a number of years to fund the program.
Once he got the green light from the league to move the team he left the basketball program high and dry and basicly said he was pulling his support and if we didn't like it we could sue him. Of course no one had the money to do so.
Steve Nash heard about this and stepped in immediately to pledge somewhere in the neighborhood of between $20-40 thousand dollard of his own money annually to keep the program alive for the kids.
How could you not like someone like that. He gives back to where he came from.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> 
> 
> lol I"m almost 26 years old. [email protected] I"m the same age as beez he's just SLIGHTLY older. The only thing you clown is yourself everytime you post cause everytime you do you come with the incorrect info ASSUMING YOU KNOW ME. hahahhahaha. I laugh at guys like you



Who cares, how old you really are, running around trashing a team after a regular season loss, then turning around and saying you hate people who trash teams is child-like. You could be 98 years of age ; act like that and you're still a kid.


As for assuming I know you I don't and to be honest from your posts as intellect, I wouldn't want to. I can't count the number of times people would tell you to change your handle because you consistently had information wrong.


I don't care what you do on this board, but don't for one second pretend like you know anything, your past history dictates otherwise.


Now like I said, search for my first post on this Mavs board, see how " late".

Ever since this team has had fin I've liked them, in truth I like a lot of teams, I get around on this board.

So while you're catching up to speed about my timeliness on this board go ahead and do me a favor and launch yourself out a window.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> Tell that to Grizzlie fans who continue to argue with me and
> ...



I watch as much grizz b-ball as I can, and visit the message board of and on, where on this board is that comparision made?


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I watch as much grizz b-ball as I can, and visit the message board of and on, where on this board is that comparision made?


First, right after the draft I had some thread about Josh Howard
vs. Dahntay Jones on the Grizzlie board and I was told what an
idiot I was, that Jones was so much better than Howard.

So I just went back there a week or so ago and asked them if
they still felt like Jones was a better pick than Howard and of
course they said he was.

I was told that in 2 years Jones will be the better player. I told
them I will be back in 2 year to say "I told you so again".

Anyway I have nothing against Jones but it was obvious to most
non-Duke and non-Grizzlie fans that Howard was better in College.
I think at this point that he will be a better pro as well.

I started the "Still Think Dahntay Jones is better than Josh Howard? " thread over there on 12/29 so I guess it was more
than a couple of week ago.


----------

